# July 4th Trout Bash Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

July Fourth Weekend!
Friday: Skip and Alex Marks regulars of mine for quite some time now were back and ready to get into some speckled trout. It was one stop shopping trip. Things started slow but as the sun came up the trout really turned on big trout hitting the bait hard. Live shrimp under corks did the trick. Great day on the water with a box of quality trout.

Saturday: Was my son Jacob’s day to bring his friends Jordan and Brett the wind was forecasted to be 5 to 10 mph NOT! It was ripping 15 to 20 could not geta bite where I caught yesterday so we rock and rolled around the bay and got on some birds and the boy’s were slinging trout in the boat. Around 10:00 the wind quit and sea’s flat so back to where we started and it was on steady action until the limit was full.

Sunday: Was my youngest son Daniel 12 day to bring his friend Eric and Stuart and his dad Stuart. Much better conditions light wind calm sea’s. First stop the action was slow but the trout were nice so I stayed with for a good while putting 30 or so on ice before moving on. Found the bird’s again and the boy’s were having a blast with tandem rigged plastic catching two at a time. It was getting real hot and they wanted some redfish so we left the trout and hit bthe shoreline’s where 4 drum and 1 red hit the box where we called ita day with close to 100 fish in the cooler. Great two day’s with my son’s and their friends. 

CAPT. GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

